# DishHD standalone w/ Dish'n It Up???



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

has anyone been able to to switch to the HD standalone package while participating in the dish'n it up promotion?

i have a vip211, and was going to add a 722 to my account under dish'n it up. however, the CSR told me the HD standalone package didnt qualify for the dishn it up offer. i also had a CSR tell me the HD standalone package was for new customers only, so i like to get second opinions.

since the HD standalone package is more important to me than having a DVR i decided to keep my current equipment. i dont mind paying the monthly DVR fee or the 75 dollar up front cost... i just want to keep my HD only programming.

is this possible w/o buying the 722 outright???


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Were you trying to do the Dishin it up and switch the the HD only pack at the same time? If so I would switch to the HD only pack first and then wait a day or two and call back to see what they say.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Minimum requirement for leased receivers is the AT100 package. HD standalone does not qualify. You must buy the receiver to get that HD package.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

garys said:


> Minimum requirement for leased receivers is the AT100 package. HD standalone does not qualify. You must buy the receiver to get that HD package.


This is not accurate. I upgraded to HD last month through DIU promotion. Called this month to switch to HD-only, which is a qaulifying package. On top of that, the CSR checked and said I will still get the $20-off for 6 months!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

garys said:


> Minimum requirement for leased receivers is the AT100 package. HD standalone does not qualify. You must buy the receiver to get that HD package.


That just can't be true... They would have very few customers for that HD-only package if true, so they wouldn't be advertising it like they are starting now.


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes it is. The standalone dish HD package *IS* a qualitfying package.


----------



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

i did an online chat today and the CSR told me same thing the 1st CSR i chatted with said... basically i cant do it. i guess they think i have to carry at least AT100... dunno.

anyways i'm gonna try and actually talk to a person this week. i'll let everyone know how it goes.

is there a link to something in writing off their website that states HD standalone qualifies? it would be nice to have some ammunition.

one last thing. the terms the CSR text'd me today said i would have to pay a $7 lease fee. does that sound right, and can i get around it?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

another option if they make this stick is to upgrade to AT 100 + HD then do dishin it up. after you get your your new box all set up call back and downgrade to HD only. they might not like it but, with some polite presistance i bet you can get it done.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think it is more likely that the problem is the limitation of their computer system and how they process things. They can't do multiple upgrades at the same time, many cases have been discussed... like they can't do a Dish Mover (you move to a new house and schedule the install there) AND upgrade your programming at the same time. One work order has to complete before they can do the next.

Strange and screwy... but I suspect this may be what is happening here... Trying to do a Dish'n it up AND change your programming probably makes the computer go into a loop and the CSR doesn't necessarily know how to make it work.


----------



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

HDMe said:


> I think it is more likely that the problem is the limitation of their computer system and how they process things. They can't do multiple upgrades at the same time, many cases have been discussed... like they can't do a Dish Mover (you move to a new house and schedule the install there) AND upgrade your programming at the same time. One work order has to complete before they can do the next.
> 
> Strange and screwy... but I suspect this may be what is happening here... Trying to do a Dish'n it up AND change your programming probably makes the computer go into a loop and the CSR doesn't necessarily know how to make it work.


i will definitely consider this. my only consern is getting on the side of AT100 and being stuck there for 2 years. my constract is up at the end of this month, and although i dont intend on going anywhere its nice to know i could w/o penalty.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, If you Dish it up there is another 2 year contract.


----------



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

jclewter79 said:


> Well, If you Dish it up there is another 2 year contract.


which i'm fine with committing to, i'm just afraid i will not be able to get back the HD stand-alone after i dish it up.


----------

